# Notch Questions



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I'm going for a 2 inch notch. 
What type of pipe are you guys using? 
How much wall thickness is good?
Where do you get such pipe?
TIA!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Notch Questions (Aloha-boy)*

i popped some sheet steel into the gap, and welded it all together. 16 gauge i think, it was way easier to form than pipe...


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i used 3" ID schedule 40 which is almost quarter inch thick


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

i use 3" dia (3/16" material) steel tube
If the motor is out i overkill it with 1/8" plate on the both sides (fitted around the notch itself).
If the motor is in i add 1/8" plate to just the outside (fitted around the notch itself).
The 1/8" plates are drilled, spot welded and then butt welded around the perimeter.
This seems to work well, and is the same thing youd do on a truck frame...
Ive done quite a few and never had a problem.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

OK thanks for the info guys. I did some online research and I'm going for the welded pipe insert for the notch. 
Now the conflicting info is the size of pipe to use. I was thinking 2" pipe would be enough, but seeing you used 3" makes me think 2" is too small.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

remember your only using half of the diamter. the 3" piece i had worked out perfect and gives alittle more room for the axle side to side just incase your off slightly


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_remember your only using half of the diamter. the 3" piece i had worked out perfect and gives alittle more room for the axle side to side just incase your off slightly 

OK yeah makes sense. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

I'm planning to use 2.5" pipe. Seeing everyone with the 3" makes me want to switch it over now.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_I'm planning to use 2.5" pipe. Seeing everyone with the 3" makes me want to switch it over now.

I wasn't able to source 3" pipe locally. I went with a 2 7/8 OD with a 2 5/8 ID(not sure what "schedule ##" it is) pipe. So is your pipe 2.5" ID or OD? If ID, then you're not to far from mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

haven't source the pipe yet, but i'm going to check my local home depot sometime this week, going with 2.5 " OD if i can find it


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Not sure what people are using, but keep in mind that "pipe" doesn't have the structural integrity that "tube" has. Not sure how much stress is placed on the point where the notch is, but its part of the frame rail so I would default on overdoing it.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

whats the difference, thickness?


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_whats the difference, thickness?

If you referring to ID and OD, ID= Inner diameter, OD= Outer diameter.
*disregard that I reread the thread..










_Modified by gpips101 at 5:35 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_whats the difference, thickness?

The difference is how it is measured, ID for pipe and OD for tube. But this can throw you for a curve when finding a proper thickness of the material. As long as you use a quality material you should be fine, just make sure you know what your buying.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
The difference is how it is measured, ID for pipe and OD for tube. But this can throw you for a curve when finding a proper thickness of the material. As long as you use a quality material you should be fine, just make sure you know what your buying.

So would you dissuade someone from using sheet metal over tube/pipe?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
The difference is how it is measured, ID for pipe and OD for tube. But this can throw you for a curve when finding a proper thickness of the material. As long as you use a quality material you should be fine, just make sure you know what your buying.

thanks for the info. 
yea i haven't found anything yet, local home depot had nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
So would you dissuade someone from using sheet metal over tube/pipe?

i havent had any issues on my mk1 using some decent thickness sheet, and it was daily most of last year. just slather on some undercoating and prep it all before you weld.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i havent had any issues on my mk1 using some decent thickness sheet, and it was daily most of last year. just slather on some undercoating and prep it all before you weld.

so your saying put the undercoating silicone on the freshly cut metal first then weld, then add more undercoating?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

no, bare metal when weldeing, then an etch primer and undercoating afterward. or an etch primer and paint to match


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_no, bare metal when weldeing, .... or an etch primer and paint to match

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_no, bare metal when weldeing, then an etch primer and undercoating afterward. or an etch primer and paint to match

thought so, thanks. 
what gauge sheet metal should i use? I found 8 gauge at the depot but i thought it was quite thin, 1 to 2mm thin


_Modified by gpips101 at 1:50 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (gpips101)*

up


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
so your saying put the undercoating silicone on the freshly cut metal first then weld, then add more undercoating?


no, cut and clean/prep for welding, then weld it up, seal it and get the undercoat on


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
what gauge sheet metal should i use? I found 8 gauge at the depot but i thought it was quite thin, 1 to 2mm thin

X2


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (gpips101)*

no offense guys, but that pipe, or what looks like 18ga sheet metal bent in a U, is way too thin for me to feel good about driving a car with that in my frame...here is my notch....pipe OD is 2-3/4"....


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

wow great job. Very clean.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_wow great job. Very clean.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_no offense guys, but that pipe, or what looks like 18ga sheet metal bent in a U, is way too thin for me to feel good about driving a car with that in my frame...here is my notch....pipe OD is 2-3/4"....


no doubt


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_wow great job. Very clean.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_no offense guys, but that pipe, or what looks like 18ga sheet metal bent in a U, is way too thin for me to feel good about driving a car with that in my frame...


which is interesting, because most of the inner fender is stamped out of similar thickness sheet...
also interesting that after being so concerned about the size of the pipe, you took the time to grind down and weaken the weld?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm a fan of over kill


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

was thinking of doing the same ^^^ cant hurt...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_I'm a fan of over kill


again not needed, but at least you didnt grind the weld down afterwards


----------

